# For those Toronto Maple Leafs fans out there!



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Penny sporting her new Toronto Maple Leafs sweater. She loves it! No problem putting it on. Its great for these freezing cold days we have been having here.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Noooooooo Penny, say it isn't so!! Leafs? Really? 
You poor thing


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Cute! lol

How are temps on the east coast today??

I'm in southern Ontario, it was -31C with the windchill this morning. My car was not happy about starting. lol

I heard on the radio yesterday that it was actually warmer on the planet Mars than here. lol!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Cute! lol
> 
> How are temps on the east coast today??
> 
> ...


Last night/ this morning it was -30, today its -15 with -29 windchill! BRRRR and thats crazy about it being warmer on Mars lol


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Oh poor abused dog


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh man not the leafs...lol poor pup 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

come on now folks dont be haters lol.. it takes guts to be an open leafs fan, gotta admire our dedication lol


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

mandiah89 said:


> come on now folks dont be haters lol.. it takes guts to be an open leafs fan, gotta admire our dedication lol


Admire? You would have to understand the admiration first!

lolol

Trivia....

What year did the Toronto Maple Leafs last win the Stanley Cup?


Here in Orillia, Ontario it was a balmy -40 this morning.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

1967

Truthfully I don't even know the temps when I got up to do barn chores this morning, that was the temp when I checked at 9am.

I think once it get's past -20C it doesn't even matter anymore, it should just be automatically reported as 'stupid cold'


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

blackshep said:


> 1967


WE HAVE A WINNER! 

So very sad though...don't ya think?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Saphire said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> So very sad though...don't ya think?


 Yes, especially with the amount of money they make. But they don't need to pay for a good team to sell tickets, so there's no motivation to pay for the better players I guess.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

blackshep said:


> yes, especially with the amount of money they make. But they don't need to pay for a good team to sell tickets, so there's no motivation to pay for the better players i guess.


bingo!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel bad for your pup. What about the self-esteem?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I like it! Looks great. Never understood all the hate for the leafs, they have a good team right now, they managed to give Boston a good scare last year, hope they can step it up a notch and go further this year.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope it was on sale  Give me your address, I'll send a Habs or Sens sweater. As an aside, did he start choking when you put it on?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

ozzymama said:


> Hope it was on sale  Give me your address, I'll send a Habs or Sens sweater. As an aside, did he start choking when you put it on?


^5 gf

LOLOL


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ozzymama said:


> Hope it was on sale  Give me your address, I'll send a Habs or Sens sweater. *As an aside, did he start choking when you put it on*?


 rofl!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a Habs fan, but she does look Good in that sweater!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

blackshep said:


>


This is hilarious


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I was brain washed at a very early age by my family lol... I dont think Penny really cares whats on it as long as it keeps her warm, I already got flack from a few passers by when I took Penny for a walk this morning, but thats ok


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Although I live in Minny, I'm a huge (wife says obsessed) Leafs fan. So I like the sweater. If you look above the rc truck, you'll see a part of my Maple Leafs Stanley Cup banner lol. Oh yeah, and GO LEAFS GO


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wodinaz said:


> Although I live in Minny, I'm a huge (wife says obsessed) Leafs fan. So I like the sweater. Oh yeah, and GO LEAFS GO


Thank you... see this guy knows what he's talking about lol  GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

I've got your back  lol


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey - I just finished a book , Old City Hall, a crime - detective fiction written by Toronto lawyer Robert Rotenberg -- the Maple Leafs win , definitely fiction.
I'll give you the book Saphire next time I see you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Go Leafs Go! . I don't mind the flack  Did you watch the winter classic? What a great game outside of Lupal's gaffe


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> hey - I just finished a book , Old City Hall, a crime - detective fiction written by Toronto lawyer Robert Rotenberg -- the Maple Leafs win , definitely fiction.
> I'll give you the book Saphire next time I see you


Awesome thanks!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Shade said:


> Go Leafs Go! . I don't mind the flack  Did you watch the winter classic? What a great game outside of Lupal's gaffe


Yes I did watch it! Kinda disappointed that it went to another shoot out gah! lol oh well a win is a win!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wodinaz said:


> Although I live in Minny, I'm a huge (wife says obsessed) Leafs fan. So I like the sweater. If you look above the rc truck, you'll see a part of my Maple Leafs Stanley Cup banner lol. Oh yeah, and GO LEAFS GO


Now I know why your dog looks ashamed in that picture.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Penny's not the only one. Shania had a Leafer's jersey as well.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't hate the Leafs. I hate hockey


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

GatorBytes said:


> I don't hate the Leafs. I hate hockey
> 
> View attachment 158690


Can I find that at La Senza?


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Now I know why your dog looks ashamed in that picture.


Ha ha ha. . . lol
That's his I'm to cute to be in trouble face. The pillow he's laying on, it's mine. He dragged it out from the bedroom lol.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I just could not resist....


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I just could not resist....


OK, not going to lie... that's pretty funny  Us Leaf fans have developed a pretty thick skin over the last 100 years so you can all take your best shot


----------

